# Probleme activation iPad



## KosukeMuse (5 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila je viens de m'embarquer dans une sale affaire :/ j'explique...

Mon beau père a un iPad mini (1ère generation) qu'il a acheté, mais c'est surtout son fils qui l'utilise. Problème le petit a un peu touché a tout... jusqu'au moment ou mon beau père me demande de regarder car il arrive pas a telecharger des applis. Je réalise vite que différents comptes iTunes Store (et non iCloud) sont utilisés sur l'iPad. Je décide donc de créer un nouveau compte iTunes Store pour épurer tout ca... malheureusement tous les anciennes applications téléchargées avec les anciens comptes ne se mettent plus a jour sans demander les mots de passes associés aux différents comptes.. un beau bordel quoi!

MA solution, un restauration complète pour nettoyer tout ca 

C'est donc ce que je fais, au passage maj vers iOS 8.1.1, mais la surprise a laquelle je ne m'attendais pas : l'iPad demande d'étre activé car il est associé a un compte iCloud ! via cette adresse : d*****@l*****.fr
Je vois avec mon beau père et il me dit qu'il a utilisé son adresse mail @live.fr....

Après une longue recherche il retrouve cette ancienne adresse mail mais impossible de se souvenir de son mot de passe...forcément...
J'utilise la fonction "mot de passe oublié", j'entre l'adresse mail utilisé pour le compte iCloud, il la reconnait et me demande de réinitialiser le mot de passe par l'envoi d'un mail ou question de sécurité. L'envoi par mail est infructueux car son adresse @live.fr est supprimée...
Reste la solution des questions de sécurité est malheureusement mon beau père ne se souvient plus de ce qu'il a mis....

Après avoir tout testé j'en suis la.
J'ai bloqué l'iPad quoi, super... Quelles solutions ai-je ?

Merci d'avance et désolé pour ce long post.


----------



## adixya (5 Décembre 2014)

Ha ha vieux compte email avec mot de passe oublié, pas de réponse aux questions de sécurité... 

Non mais franchement vous savez que vous êtes pas crédibles les gars ?
Mais félicitations tout de même pour l'effort de cohérence de l'histoire. 
Je suis presque tombé dans le
panneau sauf pour les questions de sécurité. Genre ton père ne se souviendrait plus de son lieu de naissance ou Dj nom de son premier animal de compagnie ou du n de jeune fille de son épouse. Sérieusement ?


----------



## KosukeMuse (5 Décembre 2014)

Je m'en doutais qu'on aller mal le prendre....
Si personne ne me crois de bonne foi merci a vous!

Mon beau père n'y connais rien en nouvelle technologie, la première question est sa date de naissance, on a mis la sienne est ca ne marche pas...
Il n'a ne sait meme plus s'il avait rempli se genre de formulaire, ca tombe c'est son fils qui a rempli n'importe comment...


----------



## les_innommables66 (5 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Il m'est arrivé de ne plus me souvenir de mes réponses aux questions secrètes... Ou plus exactement, pour illustrer, il est parfois difficile de se souvenir si on mis par exemple Boulevard du Général de Gaulle, bld du gal de Gaulle, etc... J'avais dû appeler Apple.

Deux pistes :
- téléphoner à Apple
- AppleStore avec iPad et facture d'achat

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## KosukeMuse (5 Décembre 2014)

MERCI les_innommables66 (edit : ou plutot Nicolas )

C'est exactement la situation dans laquelle je suis :/

Toi tu prends de ton temps pour guider les personnes au lieu de les rembarrer direct 
Je pense qu'il me reste plus qu'a appeler Apple, ou même aller en boutique (la nouvelle qui a ouvert sur Lille).
J&#8217;espère pour lui qu'il a gardé la facture!


----------



## cillab (6 Décembre 2014)

c'est bientot Noêl on va avoir beaucoup de perte de mémoire LOL:rateau::rateau:


----------

